# What yall eating on?



## Magical (Mar 12, 2014)

What are your favorite lean foods to prepare/eat?

I eat chicken breast every day. I cook the chicken breast on the stove with water,onions, celery and bell peppers. Season the chicken with garlic powder and cajun seasoning (slap ya momma). Let that cook down and throw some brown rice in there and simmer until there is no more water. Chicken rice. 

Problem is Im sick of eating it. I have the macros figured so I keep eating it. Looking for some other ideas for tasty lean foods...What yall eating on?


----------



## Magical (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh...and shit


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Magical said:


> What are your favorite lean foods to prepare/eat?
> 
> I eat chicken breast every day. I cook the chicken breast on the stove with water,onions, celery and bell peppers. Season the chicken with garlic powder and cajun seasoning (slap ya momma). Let that cook down and throw some brown rice in there and simmer until there is no more water. Chicken rice.
> 
> Problem is Im sick of eating it. I have the macros figured so I keep eating it. Looking for some other ideas for tasty lean foods...What yall eating on?



Yeah, chicken every day gets old! My main protein sources have been grilled chicken and grilled 93/7 burgers. I cant eat baked chicken anymore. I coat my chicken with a nice butt rub, and some kickn chicken spice and grill it. I just add the kickn chicken to the burgers and throw them on the grill. Not many carbs since im on a cut other than oatmeal and maybe some rice or wheat bread. Pb and burgers for fat macros...and shit


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Also, tilapia or salmon (if you can afford it) prepared the same way as the chicken is really good also


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't eat much chicken as it tends to gross me out so I eat extra lean ground beef, turkey and pork sometimes I will mix in 93/7...to be honest that's my staple for proteins


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm eating a 12 oz sirloin and a baked potatoe and mixed veggies for lunch. Suckas.


----------



## meat (Mar 12, 2014)

Just had grilled yellow fin tuna, mixed veg, and an unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## Azog (Mar 12, 2014)

For protein I have the following sources: egg whites, chicken breast 1x daily, chicken thighs, salmon, steak, whey (PWO) and yogurt. Some days I hit 1 each of chicken thighs, salmon and steak. Some days I get irritated and eat 3 steaks.

Carbs are oats and whatever else I am feeling like. Usually some sort of rice, potato or hippy ass gluten free bread. Gluten in large amounts makes me look pregnant. Which is horseshit, cause I like to eat a whole pie on occasion. Talk about pregnant...shit has me looking like Kai Greene at last years O.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2014)

I eat all kinds of meat, doesn't matter. Chicken breasts, legs, thighs, ass, the whole dam shiken!  Red meats lean or fatty, fine with me.  Fish, bring it! Pork? Hell yeah! Bison, turkey, rabbit, pheasants,deer, bear, if it's high in protein I'll eat it!


----------



## Azog (Mar 12, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I eat all kinds of meat, doesn't matter. Chicken breasts, legs, thighs, ass, the whole dam shiken!  Red meats lean or fatty, fine with me.  Fish, bring it! Pork? Hell yeah! Bison, turkey, rabbit, pheasants,deer, bear, if it's high in protein I'll eat it!



I'm gonna get hold of some rabbits. It has been a while. I like me a nice roasted/stewed rabbit!


----------



## meat (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd LOVE to have some elk and venison!


----------



## Rip (Mar 12, 2014)

8 egg whites and 1 yolk, scrambled. 
Whole wheat toast.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2014)

Azog said:


> I'm gonna get hold of some rabbits. It has been a while. I like me a nice roasted/stewed rabbit!



Stewed! Yummy!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2014)

Venison is one of the best protein sources out there. I need to get my elmer fudd ass out to the woods.

I had fresh rabbit stew a few weekends ago...good stuff. Much better then any cadberry egg


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 12, 2014)

I do love the Bison, have some in my freezer from when it was on sell...wiped them out! Wish it wasn't so expensive!!


----------



## losieloos (Mar 12, 2014)

Double quarter pounder with cheese with large fries extra ketchup.  Oh and a mcflurry


----------



## Magical (Mar 12, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I don't eat much chicken as it tends to gross me out so I eat extra lean ground beef, turkey and pork sometimes I will mix in 93/7...to be honest that's my staple for proteins



Sometimes it smells like fish but tastes like chicken. I eat it anyways lol


----------



## Magical (Mar 12, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Double quarter pounder with cheese with large fries extra ketchup.  Oh and a mcflurry



Say it aint so lol


----------



## Magical (Mar 12, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah, chicken every day gets old! My main protein sources have been grilled chicken and grilled 93/7 burgers. I cant eat baked chicken anymore. I coat my chicken with a nice butt rub, and some kickn chicken spice and grill it. I just add the kickn chicken to the burgers and throw them on the grill. Not many carbs since im on a cut other than oatmeal and maybe some rice or wheat bread. Pb and burgers for fat macros...and shit



Kicking chicken huh? I'll look into it for sure


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2014)

Mrs. Dash, Lowery's on chicken or tuna and rice.  I don't care what it taste like.

When I want taste I smoke some chicken, steak  or pork on the smoker.


----------



## Rip (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Breast, Red potatoes, and Brussel Sprouts


----------



## Yaya (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been eating tons of sushi lately


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 23, 2014)

Dos Tetas.


----------

